# Slumber party games for 8-9 year old girls



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

My 8yo asked me if she could have a summer sleepover with her friends and I said yes. She took that as permission to invite several girls to our house next weekend! She made invitations and everything! I didn't know until I got the first RSVP over the phone.







Lucky for her the date works out.

So, now I need to come up with some fun, non-competitive slumber party games that can keep them busy. Any ideas?

Also what can I serve for breakfast that's gluten free that everyone will like (my dd has Celiac Disease)? For dinner I'm going to buy a regular pizza and have a GF pizza for dd, plus some snacks. Just not sure what to do about breakfast that's not too complicated or messy.


----------



## Teensy (Feb 22, 2002)

Let's see there's calling people and asking if their refrigerator is running, and there's waiting until the first girl falls asleep and putting her hand in warm water, and truth or dare.









Family Fun magazine always has great ideas - I would check their website. A craft project like making bath bombs or candles might be fun.

Maybe yougart, fruit and granola parfaits for breakfast - let the girls make their own.

Have fun!


----------



## 3boobykins (Nov 21, 2001)

Have you ever played picture consequences? We loved this as kids! Each girl gets a piece of paper, draws a hat at the top, draws two short lines to indicate where the head should go, folds the hat part backwards with the lines showing below the fold, then passes the paper on to the next person. Everyone draws a head, two lines for the neck, fold back to hide the drawing, then repeat this processwith the torso, legs, and feet (you'll need two lines at the bottom of each leg to indicate where the feet go). The results are hilarious!


----------



## abeliamama (Feb 5, 2007)

My 9 year old had a slumber party recently.

They played Cadoo, made crafts from those little plastic beads that you iron to connect. Forgot what they are called...Watched "The Sound of Music".

This is our second slumber party and this time I went easy. Last time I made dinner and waffles for breakfast. This year I ordered pizza and had doughnuts for breakfast. My kids never get doughnuts so they were super excited. I know, not GFCF, but my point is, do something easy. Perhaps make some gluten free muffins the day before?

Have fun!


----------



## zech13_9_goforgold (Jun 24, 2008)

What about having the girls make their breakfast the night before- bake/make them together. I would suggest a lights-out time, where the girls don't have to be quiet, but they do have to be on their sleeping bags and have the lights out. You could pick a theme for her party and base activities/crafts on that theme.


----------



## mamabutterfly (Jun 23, 2002)

Hi -
My mom was great with games at parties.







I was thinking about this game, detective, which I was trying to think how to describe. Then I found this description online:

Detective Game:
Choose one person to be the detective. That person has to leave the room (or hide behind a tree, if you're outside). While the detective is gone, choose a leader.

The leader begins doing something, like flapping his arms like a chicken, or doing a dance move, or nodding his head. Everyone else copies the leader. Send one person to retrieve the detective.

When the detective returns, her job is to figure out who the leader is. The leader has to change his movement at least every thirty seconds, and everyone else follows. The trick is for everyone not to stare at the leader and to make sure they change their movements quick enough so the detective can't figure out who is starting the action.

Once the detective figures out the mystery, the old leader becomes the detective and the game starts over.

Some suggestions for movements: Funky chicken Slow motion running Playing airplane Shrugging shoulders Dancing River Dance style Spinning in circles (For kids only. Or very slowly for adults.) Patting your tummy or head Air guitar Break dancing (just kidding)

If you want to use this game as part of a full party, you can play Clue, serve mysterious foods and have everyone wear a name badge with their thumbprint on it. Hand out magnifying glasses for party favors.


----------



## Just My Opinion (Nov 26, 2008)

People seem to like "first girl who falls asleep" games but they are often kind of mean-spirited







Maybe make it fun and not-embarrasing, like a mustache drawn on with eyeliner or something cute like that (that they know about and agree to). Funny when they wake up but not mean-spirited.

You could have them give each other pedicures or something if they are into that, maybe some (tame, innocent) temp tattoos or whatever. -- I love the parfait idea for breakfast -- you could get some simple *toppings* and some yogurt and let them layer it themselves if you think it won't be too messy. Toppings can be chopped fruit, nuts (if no one is allergic), granola (if dd can have oats), etc.

Sounds like fun!


----------

